# Strange thing



## Dalia

Hello, i create this thread about thing that seem to have been predict in a way or it is a coincidence  i start with this image !


----------



## Pogo

Bon retour, chère.  You have been missed.


----------



## JoeMoma

Dalia said:


> Hello, i create this thread about thing that seem to have been predict in a way or it is a coincidence  i start with this image !
> 
> View attachment 227650


In the bottom left picture, is that Monica Lewinski wearing her blue dress?


----------



## Dalia

Merci beaucoup Pogo, see you soon and i will put more image


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

Scwewy.


----------



## Dalia

Natural Citizen said:


> Scwewy.


True, good thing that the children could not see it , one could Wonder why the "thing" was put there ?


----------



## Dalia

A other one for you…


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dalia said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scwewy.
> 
> 
> 
> True, good thing that the children could not see it , one could Wonder why the "thing" was put there ?
Click to expand...


Seems like artists like to subliminally program children. The Disney artists seem to be the worst offenders.

For example...


----------



## Dalia

Wow, some Disney cartoon turn into some kind of subliminally program sex !


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dalia said:


> Wow, some Disney cartoon turn into some kind of subliminally program sex !



Yeah. Satanists gonna Satan.


----------



## Dalia

Pretty sure the artist is a deprave leftie one . Hollywood are mostly leftie LOL


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Pretty sure the artist is a deprave leftie one . Hollywood are mostly leftie LOL



Disney has never been "lefty".  Quite the opposite.


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scwewy.
> 
> 
> 
> True, good thing that the children could not see it , one could Wonder why the "thing" was put there ?
Click to expand...


When these 'things' are put there, they are placed to capture the mind.  And children do see it, just as we all do, subliminally.  There is a great deal of this in advertising, including political advertising....

Read vertically --- see the word SEX?




​This can be very subtle, and not always about sex.

Here is the Amazon logo we have all seen a million times:




--- ever notice the _*arrow*_ connecting the A to the Z indicating "Amazon has everything"?  
Your brain did.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Pogo said:


> Read vertically --- see the word SEX?


​Yeah. Here, also...


----------



## Dalia

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the artist is a deprave leftie one . Hollywood are mostly leftie LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney has never been "lefty".  Quite the opposite.
Click to expand...

Bonjour Pogo, i should have not bring the politic in this thread that i had nothing to do with it, Sorry about that but during the midterm i notice that a lot of actor are democrat


----------



## Dalia




----------



## irosie91

Dalia----are you a USA person?    Most USA people know that  Walt Disney----the founder of the Disney thing----tended toward Nazism.


----------



## Dalia

Hello Irosie, i did not know about the founder of Disney i am French you Don't remember me ? i been at the forum since 2016 but i change my avatar and i did not come to the forum for a few month


----------



## irosie91

Dalia said:


> Hello Irosie, i did not know about the founder of Disney i am French you Don't remember me ? i been at the forum since 2016 but i change my avatar and i did not come to the forum for a few month



I kinda sorta knew------HI DALIA-----Walt Disney founded the whole Disney
movie and big time amusement park thing and invented mickey mouse and the MOUSKETEER  TV program. --------for all his  stuff he rejected both
blacks and jews.     Blacks in New Jersey could not get into his FRIGGEN
swimming pool located on the Jersey side of the Hudson river.  -----
happily things changed after he died.   Some people dispute Disney's
Nazi tendencies------for the best information--talk to black New Jersey
people


----------



## 007




----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Hello, i create this thread about thing that seem to have been predict in a way or it is a coincidence  i start with this image !
> 
> View attachment 227650


Yup it's all fiction.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia did you ever get a new kitty?


----------



## Dalia

QUOTE="yiostheoy, post: 21172994, member: 57989"]Dalia did you ever get a new kitty?[/QUOTE]
No, i Don't want a other one, no more


----------



## Dalia

007 said:


>


The thing with ghost is nobody will Believe in it because nobody know what is a ghost exactly ? and so many fake one that it is hard to know wich one could be real


----------



## Dalia

irosie91 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Irosie, i did not know about the founder of Disney i am French you Don't remember me ? i been at the forum since 2016 but i change my avatar and i did not come to the forum for a few month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda sorta knew------HI DALIA-----Walt Disney founded the whole Disney
> movie and big time amusement park thing and invented mickey mouse and the MOUSKETEER  TV program. --------for all his  stuff he rejected both
> blacks and jews.     Blacks in New Jersey could not get into his FRIGGEN
> swimming pool located on the Jersey side of the Hudson river.  -----
> happily things changed after he died.   Some people dispute Disney's
> Nazi tendencies------for the best information--talk to black New Jersey
> people
Click to expand...

They should just keep it up with the cartoon that all


----------



## Windparadox

`
`


----------



## Dalia

Windparadox said:


> `
> `


Since this post got Nothing to do with my thread and the mod are doing nothing about this shit against Trump and will keep it up !


----------



## Crixus

007 said:


>



Yeah that’s who been mixing up my crayons. Mother fucker.


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this post got Nothing to do with my thread and the mod are doing nothing about this shit against Trump and will keep it up !
> View attachment 228641
Click to expand...



Say, is that Stormy Daniels he's riding?

You know, the one he said reminded him of his daughter?


----------



## Windparadox

Pogo said:


> Say, is that Stormy Daniels he's riding? You know, the one he said reminded him of his daughter?


`
I did go off topic but now, I forgot why.


----------

